# Darcys prize & order from meoshia!



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Darcys prize from the competition arrived today. I'm very happy with it all, nothing fits her yet but she will grow into things and she's letting millie borrow her coat in the meantime since its fits her! This is what she won-
Pink and white sweater, Pink coat, Pink collar and lead, Famous chihuahua tee, Urban pup harness, Pink hoodie.









Millie's hot pink 2.5 buddy belt arrived today  and I love it and so does she, she got very excited when she first tried it on bless her!
Think I'm going to get the baby blue and tropical sea colours next. 
"Come on mama lets go out and show off my new BB"


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I would also like to thank meoshia (chiluv03) for deciding to sell these fabulous items I absolutely love all the things and they all fit millie great.
Millie says thankyou so much Ava and brax now I get to look even cuter than I normally do


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww so many new cute things! And the pictures on top of the gift box are just too cute.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Darcys prize &amp; order from meoshia!*

Darcy makes my heart melt! I absolutely love her gifts! Everything pink! Even the gift box, which I hope you're saving, it's so pretty. What a lucky pup!
That hot pink bb is gorgeous! I just ordered Ava a splash size 2 bb that had been on our watchlist on eBay for the longest time. The seller accepted my offer on it. So glad I bought it as its sold out everywhere. I def want a hot pink one next. But with crystals. I'm thinking of purchasing the rotary hole punch and some rhinestone rivets and rivet gun on eBay and having myself a little project day.
I am so pleased with the fit of everything on Millie. My favorite is the dogs of glamour, that color really compliments her. The thermal is perfect on Millie and can be layered under her grey Pretty pet vest or worn around the house as something cozy to lounge in. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww so many new cute things! And the pictures on top of the gift box are just too cute.


I know right, the chis were in heaven! darcy is such a little princess bless her, shes got this attitude where she acts so sassy its adorable! when she was sitting on top of the box she was looking at pixie and Gucci like ''look whos boss now''


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Darcy makes my heart melt! I absolutely love her gifts! Everything pink! Even the gift box, which I hope you're saving, it's so pretty. What a lucky pup!
> That hot pink bb is gorgeous! I just ordered Ava a splash size 2 bb that had been in our watchlist in eBay for the longest time. The seller accepted my offer in it. So glad I bought it as its sold out everywhere. I def want a hot pink one next. But with crystals. I'm thinking of purchasing the rotary hole punch and some rhinestone rivers on eBay and having myself a little project day.
> I am so pleased with the fit of everything in Millie. My favorite is the dogs of glamour, that color really compliments her. The thermal is perfect on Millie and can be layered under her grey Pretty pet best or worn around the house as something cozy to lounge in. Thanks for sharing!


 she is a right cutie, I will defo be saving the gift box I thought it was such a great gift for the competition. ive sent some photos to famous Chihuahua as they requested some earlier so they maybe on the website later. I saw the size two splash on ebay actually I was going to get it but I decided to just stick with size 2.5's for now because I don't know what the pups will need when they are older. getting your own rotary hole punch is a great idea! 
I order my bb's from notforpussies and unfortunately they don't give you a crystal option so its a shame and if I order from anywhere else I end up paying much more for shipping. 
I was surprised that everything fit so well. thankyou so much im over the moon with it all. Curtis favourite is also the dogs of glamour hoodie and I think millie likes the thermal best too so wanted to keep it on so shes had it on all afternoon. Next time we go out I think we will layer it with the pretty pet coat.

you know how you said you were going to get a hole punch and some rhinestone rivers.. have you done it before? just wondered if its easy to do?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, everything looks so pretty !!! my fave pic is the one with Darcy inside the pink box . I love how all the things from Meoshia look on Millie too .


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> she is a right cutie, I will defo be saving the gift box I thought it was such a great gift for the competition. ive sent some photos to famous Chihuahua as they requested some earlier so they maybe on the website later. I saw the size two splash on ebay actually I was going to get it but I decided to just stick with size 2.5's for now because I don't know what the pups will need when they are older. getting your own rotary hole punch is a great idea!
> 
> I order my bb's from notforpussies and unfortunately they don't give you a crystal option so its a shame and if I order from anywhere else I end up paying much more for shipping.
> 
> ...



Awe bless little Millie wearing her thermal all day. I don't blame her, the thermals are really comfy. We have a little collection of ruff ruff couture thermals from Elaina. I like to dress my crew in them during the cooler months. 

I've never used the rotary hole punch or rivets before. This will be my first time. I think it's totally worth a shot. That or I'll be messaging Pidge to put them in for me lol. In case I get cold feet!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> wow, everything looks so pretty !!! my fave pic is the one with Darcy inside the pink box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too although Darcy doesn't agree she says 'I was abit scared when mammy put me in the box' haha! And me too I'm glad you like everything  I'm chuffed with it all!
Do you ever sell on here?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > she is a right cutie, I will defo be saving the gift box I thought it was such a great gift for the competition. ive sent some photos to famous Chihuahua as they requested some earlier so they maybe on the website later. I saw the size two splash on ebay actually I was going to get it but I decided to just stick with size 2.5's for now because I don't know what the pups will need when they are older. getting your own rotary hole punch is a great idea!
> ...


Yeah exactly it will be perfect for millie this time of year as it is getting colder, and millie really hates the cold! 
I'd love to see your ruff ruff couture collection of you have a photo?
It's definitely worth a try, cause it does totally change the BB's they look great with the crystal on, I also love them with pearls on. If you end up trying it let me know would love to see how it turns out.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Me too although Darcy doesn't agree she says 'I was abit scared when mammy put me in the box' haha! And me too I'm glad you like everything  I'm chuffed with it all!
> Do you ever sell on here?


yes, I used to sell things a lot on here but then I just stopped but I have a lot of things that I need to sell. 
I have a LD size S smile bunny hoodie for sale in the cream color. Ellie is size XS and Minnie is size S/M, so, no one is using the S so i'm selling it. 

I also have a bunch of tiny things for sale by the RRC make in xxs. I have to look thru my LD and WL to see what else I have that's too big for Ellie and too small for Minnie. I know I have a bunch


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Me too although Darcy doesn't agree she says 'I was abit scared when mammy put me in the box' haha! And me too I'm glad you like everything
> ...


Can't wait to see what you find


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh my, it looks like Christmas over there for Millie and Darcy. What adorable pictures. I love everything and it looks like the stuff from Meoshia is a great fit on Millie. What a nice gift package Darcy received. Love the picture of her sitting on the box.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> Oh my, it looks like Christmas over there for Millie and Darcy. What adorable pictures. I love everything and it looks like the stuff from Meoshia is a great fit on Millie. What a nice gift package Darcy received. Love the picture of her sitting on the box.


Aw thanks! I was really pleased with the prize she got  she's such a good girl sitting on the box for a photo bless her. 

Have you made a decision on the third chihuahua yet?


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh wow! That's quite a gift. She is so so cute!

I just got Skippy a BB size 2.5. It fits much better than the size 2 even though he wasn't on the last hole of that size.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Skippy said:


> Oh wow! That's quite a gift. She is so so cute!
> 
> I just got Skippy a BB size 2.5. It fits much better than the size 2 even though he wasn't on the last hole of that size.


I know it's perfect, I got to chose what design I wanted on the pink tee too!
What colour BB's do you have?


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

Skippy only has boring colors. Carmel and Red. Where did you get the 2.5 in pretty colors? I am having a hrd time finding the 2.5 instock anywhere online.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Skippy said:


> Skippy only has boring colors. Carmel and Red. Where did you get the 2.5 in pretty colors? I am having a hrd time finding the 2.5 instock anywhere online.


Where do you live? I live in UK so I find it hard to find them too, somewhere in the UK that I have found is a site called Notforpussys I will give you the link.
Although if you are from America I would try wet nose boutique they have a nice range







the only reason I don't order from there is the cost of shipping can be $50+

Here is the link- http://www.notforpussys.com


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

what a doll baby! She makes a great model too! LOVE all the pink stuff! Congrats again!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Peanuts Mommy said:


> what a doll baby! She makes a great model too! LOVE all the pink stuff! Congrats again!


She says thanks so much peanuts mammy!


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm in the US. The BB 2.5's that I can find online are the regular colors. Red is good for now.

I have found that everything that I want for my chi, is out of my country. The same was true when my human children were babies.:foxes15: 

There is something that I really want. Would you pm me so I can see if you can find it in your part of the world?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Skippy said:


> I'm in the US. The BB 2.5's that I can find online are the regular colors. Red is good for now.
> 
> I have found that everything that I want for my chi, is out of my country. The same was true when my human children were babies.
> 
> ...


The bb 2.5 is a new size. That's why you can only find it in the premium colors and latest collections. All previous/retired colors were never made in a 2.5. A member on here emailed bb quite some time ago asking that they make a size in between the 2 and 3 as a lot of chi's are in between sizing. They had initially refused. But now they make the 2.5. It is still a pretty new size. I'm sure in the future they'll make fancier ones in the 2.5. As of now what you are finding is all that is available anywhere. Wetnose boutique has the best selection or you can try Pucci and Catana. But I prefer Wetnose.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Skippy said:


> I'm in the US. The BB 2.5's that I can find online are the regular colors. Red is good for now.
> 
> I have found that everything that I want for my chi, is out of my country. The same was true when my human children were babies.
> 
> ...


Of course will message you now


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Skippy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the US. The BB 2.5's that I can find online are the regular colors. Red is good for now.
> ...


Im really excited for them to bring some new colours out in the 2.5


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Awwwwww how adorable!!! She's gorgeous, She really reminds me of Neevs if Neeva was a SC. Cant wait until she grows into her stuff she will look beautiful. I love the packaging it came in, so pretty !!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Awwwwww how adorable!!! She's gorgeous, She really reminds me of Neevs if Neeva was a SC. Cant wait until she grows into her stuff she will look beautiful. I love the packaging it came in, so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww imagine her with Neeva that would be so cute! How is Neeva now, what is her coat doing now?
Darcy is titchy she's the smallest out of the pups, and the clingyest she always wants a hug bless her! 
And how's Pablo doing? Need to see some photos of the little dude


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Huly said:


> Looks awesome!


Thankyou


----------

